# 30 fps vs 60 fps: do you see the difference?



## IcedEarth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
http://uploaded.to/?id=pqeq2g

>:O

I don't get it, the FPS doesn't affect the quality of each frame. It affects the flow of the frames in an animation. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Coma

The 29.97 fps side is supposed to be choppier







The file on uploaded.to is a *VIDEO*!
The thumbnail is a preview


----------



## die991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IcedEarth* 
I don't get it, the FPS doesn't affect the quality of each frame. It affects the flow of the frames in an animation. Or am I missing something?

i think that you are not missing anything.
He has a wrong idea of what FPS is


----------



## Coma

No, you were supposed to click the link and download the video D:
This thread started bad. Sob. Maybe it was a mistake adding a screenshot, nobody bothered clicking the link ;_;


----------



## low strife

Depends on the type of the animation, and the game engine.

As you commonly see, 25FPS is perfectly fine for PAL video.


----------



## Coma

Well, more temporal resolution is more temporal resolution :E
This video is a perfect example since it's a mix of 3DCG and moving 2D objects.


----------



## dr4gon

Doesn't matter so much as I can see the difference rather, can I feel the difference? Crysis at 30fps is not as playable as 60fps...

but i will take a look now. (sooo slow.)


----------



## subliminally incorrect

yes i can tell a difference, the 60 fps one is more fluid.

30 fps is ok, but i prefer the 60 fps video clip.

its almost liek asking, would you rather play a video game that runs at 30 fps or play a game that runs at 60 fps?


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
No, you were supposed to click the link and download the video D:
This thread started bad. Sob. Maybe it was a mistake adding a screenshot, nobody bothered clicking the link ;_;

Ahh sorry mate, my bad. I just thought the link was for the picture







I just scanned it and didn't see the 'video' written next to it









I'm off out now, but I will check it out when I get back.


----------



## darksideleader

Yea the 60 frames looks more smooth in some parts but 30 frames is perfectly acceptable.

But when your pplaying cod4 online, your gonna want all the frames you can get.


----------



## losttsol

60 FPS is at the upper limit of what the human eye can detect. Over that is good for games though so in case it studders you don't really notice it.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
60 FPS is at the upper limit of what the human eye can detect. Over that is good for games though so in case it studders you don't really notice it.

yeah, and the only thing you really get from FPS higher than 60 is screen tearing which is just hella annoying


----------



## subliminally incorrect

>60fps ? then turn on Vsync


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
60 FPS is at the upper limit of what the human eye can detect. Over that is good for games though so in case it studders you don't really notice it.

Actually, it's unlimited.


----------



## losttsol

Vsync just caps your frame rate at the monitor's refresh rate I think. I don't think you'd want that on a game like Crysis. BF2 maybe because it's a lot less demanding.


----------



## Stormblade

The human eye detects light in Analog mode, not digital. Theres no limit to the "FPS" it detects, but the brain doesn't see in Frames, which is basically my point.

Edit: By the way, don't really have a preference for 30 or 60. As long as a game is over 25FPS, it's playable in my opinion.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormblade* 
The human eye detects light in Analog mode, not digital. Theres no limit to the "FPS" it detects, but the brain doesn't see in Frames, which is basically my point.

Edit: By the way, don't really have a preference for 30 or 60. As long as a game is over 25FPS, it's playable in my opinion.

No it doesn't, but the brain can't tell the difference between a game at 100 FPS and one at 200 FPS. It can tell the difference between 20 FPS and 60 FPS though.


----------



## FieryCoD

I was too busy laughing at the Spore intro than actually noticing it









Joking. The 60fps was way more smoother and spread out, while the 30 was kind of normal. I'd play with both if I had the chance.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In crysis 30 is same as 60 if you play the game. The problem is that if you are in 30 fps range then that means fps will drop down making that sord of lag. If fps never drop below 30 then its no difference at all.


----------



## zacbrain

wouldent video smoothing kinda mess with this a bit?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
No it doesn't, but the brain can't tell the difference between a game at 100 FPS and one at 200 FPS. It can tell the difference between 20 FPS and 60 FPS though.

No, he was right, the brain doesn't see in FPS. It depends on the situation for how many FPS the brain needs to perceive something as smooth.

I personally can tell the difference between 50 and 60fps in games, but it varies from person to person.


----------



## flag182

i can tell the diffirence between 60 and 120.


----------



## Zonda

30FPS is satisfy me.


----------



## Cod2player

I can see the difference when its moving fast on the twirly part. Not as much as I can FEEL the difference in games though. I won't allow my fps to drop from 333 constant in CoD2 unless I'm really really really only mucking around. But thats a CoD thing







.


----------



## Infinitegrim

FPS requirements change between videos, TV, movies and different games, like age of empires doesn't require high FPS, but a first person shooter, when you quicking turn and lots of things going fast its really easy to detect the choppiness, but then again, if a game is running at 60FPS, that means that when the FPS dips when lots of stuff happens, if wont dip as low as when it would if it was only running at 30FPS, so the dip wouldn't be nearly as noticeable, but HD DVDs and Bluray movies are only at 24FPS, strangely they looks good when it comes to motion and esplosions, but when say its looking at an area and the camera moves side to side its very choppy. So for videos 30FPS is fine.


----------



## Unknownm

30 = slower game play for me. 60 = fast game play .

I hate games that go from 30 to 60. Take a example of this:

| | | | | | (this is 30 fps)
|||||| (this is 60 fps)
| ||| || | (this is mixed of 30 to 60)

I hate it because its slow to fast to slooow to fast to sloow. GRR








---------------
I notice in racing games> 12 frames is min for playing. 50 frames is min for first person shooter. War games around 30 frames


----------



## Lelouch

I doubt most of you actually see much of a difference..unkownm kinda hit it..

If a game goes between 30 and 60 fps, then the average is 45 fps..

However, a game may go back and forth between say, 20 and 40, thus having an average of 30 fps, however your eye detects the 20 fps and see's it as a bit choppy, thus why some people think 30 fps is unbereable, or unenjoyable.

just my couple'o'cents.


----------



## Coma

Movies look good at 24 FPS (and by the way - some of them - especially CGI movies - are actually 30 FPS) because of motion blur.

I can't really be bothered explaining this in detail, so just google it :3


----------



## Unknownm

actually When alot of motion blur enabled. 30 fps is about normal in First person shooter.

Downside is its motion blur, doesn't mix well with first person shooter


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flag182*


i can tell the diffirence between 60 and 120.


actually I think your talking about image tare. 60fps without vsync. Image tare is almost not there. Go up more frames and it begins to show again until you hit around 200 and it just gone


----------



## Choggs396

I could tell a slight difference. The 30FPS side looked just a tad bit choppy for a few instances, but not very much.

If you made a video comparing in-game scenes (like while you're playing) you might be able to distinguish the difference between 30 and 60FPS more.


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

This would be better (and make the point clearer) if you had posted this without the FPS displayed in the corner, and then asked people to identify which is which. It'd be hilarious to see who would think wrong.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Movies look good at 24 FPS


But it gets really choppy when you see the camera pan and go from say left to right on something that is still


----------



## pcguru000

FPS does not control the speed of a game ... when you run from a to be in crysis at 30fps you get there just as fast as if you were at 60fps or 120fps...

30fps is the standard for movies and all television shows getting higher frame rates then that on the computer in a game are helpful however because you can see more of whats going on - like turning a corner and catching 10 frames worth of animation - enough to see a bad guy getting ready to shoot at you.... versus only seeing 5 and not having enough time to react.


----------



## The_0ctogon

I can fairly easily tell the difference between 60-80 fps ingame, so no, 60 is not the top of the spectrum.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcguru000*


FPS does not control the speed of a game ... when you run from a to be in crysis at 30fps you get there just as fast as if you were at 60fps or 120fps...

30fps is the standard for movies and all television shows getting higher frame rates then that on the computer in a game are helpful however because you can see more of whats going on - like turning a corner and catching 10 frames worth of animation - enough to see a bad guy getting ready to shoot at you.... versus only seeing 5 and not having enough time to react.


Some games (like Supreme Commander) actually do slow down time in relation to your framerate. Google it


----------



## Unstableiser

I tend to 'feel' the difference rather than see it.


----------



## mrtn400

What the hell is a .mkv file?


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


What the hell is a .mkv file?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


What the hell is a .mkv file?


 They actually require alot to play them, but they compress to really small files, you can get a 720p full movie into 2-2.5Gb and it still looks amazing, .mkv is like h.264


----------



## Turnoz

mkv is Matroska video. Its a packager in a way. You can put different audio tracks and different video tracks along with different subtitles. They are mostly used for things like anime as then you can turn on or off subs and dubed or not. Works wonders with HD movies as it can compress it very well.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
What the hell is a .mkv file?

I was wondering the same thing, lol. Plays fine in VLC Media Player though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turnoz* 
mkv is Matroska video. Its a packager in a way. You can put different audio tracks and different video tracks along with different subtitles. They are mostly used for things like anime as then you can turn on or off subs and dubed or not. Works wonders with HD movies as it can compress it very well.

Ah, IC.


----------



## Coma

MKV does not compress, it's just a container...
I can put XviD or Sorenson Flash video in it if I want to...

They also don't require hardly anything to play them (actually, they don't have a frame index, so they're probably easier to play than AVI)... it's the codec (H.264 or XviD) which matters, not the container (MKV).

People really need to stop trying to teach others when they have no clue themselves :\\


----------



## sixor

yes i see the difference, and its a lot of difference

try playing a n64 game, vs dreamcast, ps2 xobo, wow, not gfx but framerates are a lot of impact

i hate pc games capped at 30fps like matrix, and others i can[t remember

or try playing gta3 or vice city with and without frame limiter,


----------



## Outcasst

Compared to the 60fps, the 30 looks terrible.


----------



## darksideleader

really it doesn't like terrible, just 60 frames is more fluid.


----------

